# What After Class Xii Commerce?



## AMITNOIDA (Feb 8, 2009)

What are the alternatives after Class XII commerce. My son is appearing for CBSE XII Commerce exam this year. He is an average and introvert student and he is going to be almost 19 years when the CBSE result will be out.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well Amit ji here at my place most of my fellow mates doing commerce have opted for ca and i'm sure thats a great carrer option for ur son.
Anyways if he's not interested in accounts he can opt. for law which has a 5 yr. course along with llm integration i'm not sure search within google.
It have more scope than a 3yr law degree


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 8, 2009)

If he is interested in Media and stuff then you should opt for BMM (Bachelor of Mass Media) and if he is interested in Management then he can go for BMS (Bachelor of Management Studies). Both are very good and very interesting.

To be honest even i was an average student and i took commerce then i went for BMS and things have really turned around for me. I have become a better person in managing things for myself as well as you become a good team player since there are lots of projects every semester (both individual and team). I found it very interesting and since i joined i scored First class every semester. 

Goodluck.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 10, 2009)

From what my commerce peers tell me, CA is like the IIT/NIT of Commerce students, with the advantage being that the concepts are all tested at a much more basic level in the entrance examination than engineering. But as far as I am concerned, that's Second-Hand information and I myself am looking at ways to study the whole of economics and accountancy portions this May to prepare myself for the exam in June (I am a science student writing engineering exams on April and Law/CA on May).


----------



## Chirag (Feb 10, 2009)

He can go for BMM. It is pretty interesting and turn him into an extrovert, thats the first thing you should work on.


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 12, 2009)

hey as commerce chats r going on..........
can u plz provide me more detailed info on admission in CA course.......
I have also heard something like PPT (not remember the correct name)...

@Ecstasy.......in which college do u study.......is there entrance test for that........??


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 13, 2009)

^^ I used to study in S.I.E.S College (Nerul, New Bombay). People studying in Mumbai know Sies college. When I applied for BMS there was entrance exam but since 2 years universities have taken out the entrance exam rule for BMM and BMS. So everything depends on the cut off of college and your percentage.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 13, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> hey as commerce chats r going on..........
> can u plz provide me more detailed info on admission in CA course.......
> I have also heard something like PPT (not remember the correct name)...





Its CPT bro.

btw as most ppl suggested going in for the CA course, pls keep in mind that CA is not a bloody joke - u need real guts. Most of my frnds who started with the course left it mid way- and that includes our college topper too (Delhi University, north campus college).
If you still need further info, I'd be happy to be of help- am 4 papers away from being a CA myself


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2009)

I am just trying my luck at CA this may. I have to study two subjects fully - Economics and Acountancy and write the exam on June.

I am just doing it for the thrill of pwning myself for a whole month with studies since my main focus is still Engineering whose entrance exams will be over on April 30th.

Tell me, if I have lots of common sense and ability to grasp topics *as long as they are interesting* will I stand a chance in the exam ? Or should I forget the idea of applying for CA ?


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 13, 2009)

My dad is a CA and he cleared in his first attempt with 'First Class' at his time and he tells me how tough CA is. If one becomes CA his life is like 'Set', fortune will open its door for you. :0


----------



## hsr (Feb 14, 2009)

^^ +1 my GF's dad is CA and she too is tryin for it. presently we r in XI Computer Science.
Going for CA is a good option but getting it with a 1st class or dist is hard.


----------



## AMITNOIDA (Feb 14, 2009)

Which are the top 10 BMM colleges in the country?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

BMM Can be done anywhere because it does not give job security directly.
Its a stepping stone to MBA, which you need to do from a reputed collage.

Anyway, see this:

*www.successcds.net/IndiaColleges/BBM-BBA/index.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 14, 2009)

enticer86 said:


> Its CPT bro.
> 
> .........pls keep in mind that CA is not a bloody joke - u need real guts. Most of my frnds who started with the course left it mid way- and that includes our college topper too (Delhi University, north campus college).
> If you still need further info, I'd be happy to be of help- am 4 papers away from being a CA myself



mate, i know that CA is not a kind of joke.........
btw, i am doing engg., and i am asking for my younger bro.......who has a keen interest in accounts but cant say abt eco.......and going to appear for 12th xms this march!!!
Engg., is nohwhere tough in comparison to CA.

Plz give me the details of entrance exam for CA and CPT both.
Is CPT a gud option if one cant make it to CA....!!!

@metalheadGautham,
u must be a science student, then y u want to enter in other streams......???
Its really tough dude, when u have studied 11th,12th in science stream and want to make career in the fields like CA etc etc where expertise needed.....anyways, best of luck !!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> @metalheadGautham,
> u must be a science student, then y u want to enter in other streams......???
> Its really tough dude, when u have studied 11th,12th in science stream and want to make career in the fields like CA etc etc where expertise needed.....anyways, best of luck !!



For the thrill of it. I will be free on April 30th from engineering exams, so I want to make the best use of the time to get some hands on experience in writing the CA exam, the SAT test and the CLAT test.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 14, 2009)

AMITNOIDA said:


> Which are the top 10 BMM colleges in the country?


If you are talking about Mumbai then Bajaj is #1 for management and Symbi in Pune. Other than that, NM, SIES, Somaiya, Bhavans are also good colleges in Mumbai.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 17, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> i am asking for my younger bro.......who has a keen interest in accounts but cant say abt eco.......and going to appear for 12th xms this march!!!
> 
> 
> Plz give me the details of entrance exam for CA and CPT both.
> Is CPT a gud option if one cant make it to CA....!!!



Well Economics is just a cake, its nothing. And don't worry, once a person gets into CA, economics runs in the blood 
Ur bro shud give the CPT exam.
CPT and CA are not different things- CPT is basically the entrance test for CA. For more details pls check icai.org, or visit any office of the institute.



hari_sanker_r said:


> Going for CA is a good option but getting it with a 1st class or dist is hard.



Getting it with a first class or distinction?? Dude its a professional exam- the Delhi university topper flunked the Inter exams! If u get a distinction, chances are high you also got a rank!


----------



## Chirag (Feb 17, 2009)

Which colleges are good for CA? Will give it a try.


----------



## punkdeepu (Feb 17, 2009)

any 1 can help me plese i m a commerce xii student so i wanted to ask dat after xii is dere any scope for me in computer field actuallly m interested in hacking, crackin and networking so plsss suggeest me wat to do after 12 plzzz


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 17, 2009)

^^Go for BSc I.T and then do a masters on it.


----------



## amynix (May 5, 2009)

_i have just given my 10th stndrd board exam ...
i want to opt for commerc in 11th...
i am an average student who has always been getting around 90% in my final exams. can i opt for CA..will i be able to crack it...
ppl say its quite tuf...
i'm just a bit confused about whethr to pursue CA..
n...can i register for CPT nw itself ?_


----------



## pr.itdude (May 6, 2009)

amynix said:


> _
> i am an average student who has always been getting around 90% in my final exams. can
> ppl say its quite tuf...
> i'm just a bit confused about whethr to pursue CA..
> n...can i register for CPT nw itself ?_


well...........90% and avg student.......... 

and i think u cant register for cpt now...........as one should have appeared or passed 12th for registering....!!!

And yes its really tough........but u can try your luck ....!!!


----------

